# S&w 6904



## jimC2 (May 7, 2007)

Great carry gun, accurate and pretty cheap.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice!! I love those S&Ws.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice pistol you have there Mr JimC2. I wouldn't mind having one of them myself. Good shooting.


----------

